# This website is getting very quiet



## RMCF (9 Jul 2011)

A lot of the forums/subforums on here can have no entries for days on end, when they used to be quite busy.

Even LOS is slowing down dramatically wrt new threads/replies.

Is the recession killing AAM?


----------



## micmclo (9 Jul 2011)

LOS is quiet because Ireland is perfect and we have nothing to complain about


----------



## IsleOfMan (9 Jul 2011)

Maybe we are all to busy clearing out "deals of the day" crap from our inbox or entering the competition to win a week in Sydney or maybe just tired of answering the same old questions for people who are too lazy to Google the answers themselves.


----------



## JP1234 (9 Jul 2011)

ParkLane said:


> maybe just tired of answering the same old questions for people who are too lazy to Google the answers themselves.



Or maybe people are googling the answers and finding them on here so they don't need to ask!  I have found answers to things for myself and others on here via the search function, so no need to start a new thread (though I agree there are some people who ask  common questions seemingly without even searching)


----------



## elefantfresh (11 Jul 2011)

Maybe AAM is now complete?


----------



## csirl (11 Jul 2011)

There's no more money left to ask about! Maybe we should change the URL to "askaboutdebt.com" or "askabouttheIMF.com"?


----------



## Sylvester3 (11 Jul 2011)

I don't think AAM is a forum for regular discussions and tittle tattle - there are some allowances for such in the Depths, but even there it is heavily moderated with discussions locked if they go on too long or ramble too much. I realised that a long time ago and usually only contribute here if I have something useful to say.

AAM is a resource for financial help, with bolted on extra's for other kinds of assistance (home, DIY etc etc). As time goes on its obvious that most questions are going to have been answered at some point, with few updates except with regard to budget or tax changes. People who spend their time answering questions will over time become less inclined to respond to the same thing except to tell people to use the search button.

I agree that AAM has a very different atmosphere to any other forum I have used, but thats because it has a different remit and isn't a social network and shouldn't be mistaken for such. Once you digest that you will realise that its a wonderful resource, but its best to stay out of discussions unless you really have something useful to add.


----------



## The_Banker (11 Jul 2011)

All forums have rules. Before signing up you have to tick a box saying you read the forum rules. The same with any forum really.
The trouble is 99.99% of forums dont implement there own rules and this one sticks to the rules religiously. As a member of a multiple of forums I found it hard when I first joined this site and got lots of warnings. Thats fair enough, and I now post while obeying the rules. If that is the ethos of this forum then so be it and if I am to continue posting I have to comply.

But I agree that there is a condecending attitude from some posters and some new posters may not see beyond that and go elsewhere.

In my early days I had one of these posters report me to the mods for some minor infraction and I got a warning. Reminded me of when I was 7 in school and another classmate reported me to the teacher for talking.


----------



## Sunny (11 Jul 2011)

I would imagaine that a lot of people also posted when they had minute in work. Now because of unemployment/busier working days/holiday season, there are less people able to contribute.


----------



## Godfather (12 Jul 2011)

I think we are all in a kind of spiritual trance due to the difficulties... I'm more into walking in forests in this period...


----------



## bullbars (12 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> I have to say, I find AAM posters in general much more polite and reasoned than those on other forums (ditigal spy, Politics.ie for instance). The moderation is much better here.


 
+1 on Politics.ie; I tried reading some topics I was genuinely interested in but after reading the content of the threads, I didn't bother. 60% of the posts are members trading childish personal insults.


----------



## Betsy Og (12 Jul 2011)

Its the holiday/silly season, it always goes quiet. Not arguing that in general it has been quieter but taking, say, the last 3 weeks and the next 4 will give you a mis-representative impression.


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jul 2011)

The_Banker said:


> In my early days I had one of these posters report me to the mods for some minor infraction and I got a warning. Reminded me of when I was 7 in school and another classmate reported me to the teacher for talking.


 
So there's a pattern of your issues with rules  ?

I've been on AAM for a few years and a thread like this pops up, IIRC, each year. It's like the reduced traffic on the roads and the availability of seats of the DART in the morning.


----------



## Purple (12 Jul 2011)

Time said:


> It is the high moral horse brigade that is putting off posters.



Can you provide a link to prove that?


----------



## Firefly (12 Jul 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> It reminds me a story I heard last week, first hand (the guy was there himself), that a tax case was up, was the 3rd and final on that day, the first involved a guy who beat his girlfriend such that she lost her baby, the 2nd was a paedophile case, but the judge saved his ire for the tax case where he went to town on the errant taxpayer.



Only the 3rd case is putting pressure on judges to reduce their salary


----------



## Marion (12 Jul 2011)

Hi Staples

It is always quiet from May.  

I am not sure what is meant by twee in relation to Aam? What is twee tolerant?

It sounds awful. 

I kinda  hope I don't fit into that particular category. 

Marion


----------



## Complainer (13 Jul 2011)

Latrade said:


> Now if you all would just agree with me more often this would be a much happier place.


I have to disagree.


----------



## Latrade (13 Jul 2011)

Complainer said:


> I have to disagree.


 
Can you provide a link for why you disagree?


----------



## MrMan (13 Jul 2011)

Sunny said:


> So someone can ask 'Can I get away with this tax evasion' and no-one is allowed to express their feelings at such an attitude?



Except that's not what he said, I presume most people just go to askaboutfraud.com for such queries.


----------



## Sunny (13 Jul 2011)

MrMan said:


> Except that's not what he said, I presume most people just go to askaboutfraud.com for such queries.


 
That's a good site but I find it hard to trust people on it.......


----------



## Sunny (13 Jul 2011)

DB74 said:


> I try reserve my condescending self-righteous prudishness for those who are obviously out to defraud the system


 
Some people on this site reserve that for public servants!!


----------



## Purple (13 Jul 2011)

Sunny said:


> Some people on this site reserve that for public servants!!



Stop private sector bashing!


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Jul 2011)

Purple said:


> Stop private sector bashing!



Absolutely , that's my job ! 

Needless to say I have consulted my Trade Union on this obvious breach of the demarcation code - heads will roll !


----------



## Purple (14 Jul 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Absolutely , that's my job !
> 
> Needless to say I have consulted my Trade Union on this obvious breach of the demarcation code - heads will roll !



 Wil the faces on those heads be clean shaven?


----------



## gebbel (14 Jul 2011)

This site is great for financial advice and nowhere else does it better.

For everything else, boards.ie is superior in terms of the quality of response. Boards is made up of somewhat younger, more technically savvy users. If I had a problem with an iPad or wanted to know more about the CPU on a laptop, I would never post the question here. 

Certain forums on this site should probably be deleted as there is no traffic on them: Management companies, bargain alerts and recommend a tradesman come to mind immediately.

Decreased traffic on AAM may also be attributable to the fact it's still the same site....with no upgrade or face-lift for years. There is also no mobile version for the site which may put users on iPhones etc. off visiting.


----------



## micmclo (14 Jul 2011)

One thing this site does well is the money makeover sections

Posters give their details with the template and then get the Eddie Hobbs treatment
But there are a few high horses who could give their advice without being condescending

AAM also used to be good for comparing saving accounts and credit cards and you could see all the rates
But that's rarely updated anymore

As for the Depths
The only way to stir this up is break the truce we had last year.
Unions rabble rabble, lazy civil servants with their gold plated pensions, all incompetent but can't be sacked, rabble rabble 




gebbel said:


> There is also no mobile version for the site which may put users on iPhones etc. off visiting.



What's the story here Brendan? Any plans?


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> *I have to say, I find AAM posters in general much more polite and reasoned than those on other forums (ditigal spy, Politics.ie for instance). The moderation is much better here. Yes, there are some smart arses who don't know the difference between wit and rudeness but they are very much in the minority and most of the worst offenders seem to have disappeared in recent years.* We have a neighbourhood forum where I live and that has gone really really quiet in the last couple of years due to some incredibly bossy, rude posters constantly giving out to other residents. When I asked a question once about the rule regarding hanging out washing, I was ordered by one of these bossy boots to take it up with the Management Co and not be posting queries like that on the forum. Kind of off putting.
> 
> *I agree though that LOS has gone very very quiet in the last couple of years*.


 
Very true.



micmclo said:


> One thing this site does well is the money makeover sections
> 
> Posters give their details with the template and then get the Eddie Hobbs treatment
> But there are a few high horses who could give their advice without being condescending
> ...


 
Excellent! 


I've been amazed at how quiet The Depths have become in the last year or so. We can go 2 or 3 days, at times, without a new thread being started. I know we don't speculate about absent AAM members and friends but I think that things haven't been the same since Smashbox and S.L.F. stopped posting here............... 

What I love about AAM is that we, compared to other sites, are a more closely knit bunch. While we can all guess what many posters will say in reply to threads and comments, and we push each others buttons now and again, we seem to tolerate each other and seem to get on fairly well, generally. And I like the fact that the Mods are willing to post like ordinary members, on various threads, also.

Now, Marion, Sue Ellen, Ajapale and Leo, how does it feel to be viewed as ordinary, like the rest of us?


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Jul 2011)

I think that part of the reason why things are quieter now is that you can no longer see a list of the other AAM members who're logged onto the site. I was really disappointed when that was removed. I used to stay on the site and engage others who I knew were on here also.

Boards.ie held onto the facility. I'm sure there is a good reason why the facility was removed from AAM. I'd prefer if it was still there though.


----------



## salaried (15 Jul 2011)

Just about to start a Thread now.


----------



## Purple (15 Jul 2011)

lex foutish said:


> i think that part of the reason why things are quieter now is that you can no longer see a list of the other aam members who're logged onto the site. I was really disappointed when that was removed. I used to stay on the site and engage others who i knew were on here also.
> 
> Boards.ie held onto the facility. I'm sure there is a good reason why the facility was removed from aam. I'd prefer if it was still there though.



+1


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jul 2011)

gebbel said:


> Decreased traffic on AAM may also be attributable to the fact it's still the same site....with no upgrade or face-lift for years. There is also no mobile version for the site which may put users on iPhones etc. off visiting.



Discussed


----------



## DB74 (15 Jul 2011)

salaried said:


> Just about to start a Thread now.



Which has been moved!


----------



## RMCF (15 Jul 2011)

I use about 5 or 6 forums on the net regularly, and the Moderation on here can, at times, be a bit OTT.


----------



## JP1234 (15 Jul 2011)

I find the simplicity of this site one of the best things about it. It's relatively easy to find what you are looking for, though agree there's a couple of forums that could maybe be merged into one, but that's a decision for Brendan.


----------



## micmclo (15 Jul 2011)

We have the odd quality thread here in the Depths

The one about Becky going on a date was one of the best, anyone remember? 

Worth a read


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Jul 2011)

micmclo said:


> *We have the odd quality thread here in the Depths*
> 
> The one about Becky going on a date was one of the best, anyone remember?
> 
> Worth a read


 
Not sure if It'd be called a quality thread or not but the one I remember most is S.L.F.'s thread about Toilet Paper In Or Out? You can see it here if you're doing nothing for the next hour or two!


----------



## liaconn (15 Jul 2011)

RMCF said:


> I use about 5 or 6 forums on the net regularly, and the Moderation on here can, at times, be a bit OTT.


 
I'd prefer that than rude, ignorant or downright weird posters being allowed run riot, as I've seen on other forums. On Politics.ie it seems impossible for anyone to have a discussion that doesn't turn into a slagging match.


----------



## Marion (15 Jul 2011)

Lex said:
			
		

> Now, Marion, Sue Ellen, Ajapale and Leo, how does it feel to be viewed as ordinary, like the rest of us?


 

I can only answer for myself Lex, but I have always felt an affinity with the plebs despite my prestigious title 

Marion


----------



## salaried (15 Jul 2011)

Why?


----------



## Marion (15 Jul 2011)

Why? 

I guess this is directed at me.

Well because I really don't think there is any difference between us at the end of the day. There are many people who post on AAM who would perhaps make far better moderators than me. But hey!, I'm installed. For life!

I think I am too soft.

Or maybe it's because that I don't want to appear too teacherly or something awful like that.  

Marion


----------



## horusd (16 Jul 2011)

Marion[/QUOTE]

I guess this is directed at me.

Well because I really don't think there is any difference between us at the end of the day. There are many people who post on AAM who would perhaps make far better moderators than me. *But hey!, I'm installed. For life!*

Until the revolution comes....

*I think I am too soft.*

A good slap every now and then might do us some good and who knows, some might like it.


*Or maybe it's because that I don't want to appear too teacherly or something awful like that. * 

Sending some posters (not myself of course) to stand against the wall or do a few lines (a la Bart Simpson) might be the makings of em!



Marion[/QUOTE]


----------



## horusd (16 Jul 2011)

salaried said:


> Why?


 
Is this an existential question salaried? Like why (me), why (is life hard),or WHY (a cry of deep angst as in "oh why oh why..." ), or maybe why (are there always more red Smarties than yellow ones), or maybe why (is it hard to find a decent sausage)...

...there are so many why's as anyone who has a two year old well knows.


----------



## Odea (17 Jul 2011)

I haven't posted since I was given 10 penalty points back in April, I believe "never" to be removed. I'm so upset I haven't even left the house because of the shame.


----------



## callybags (18 Jul 2011)

Odea said:


> I haven't posted since I was given 10 penalty points back in April, I believe "never" to be removed. I'm so upset I haven't even left the house because of the shame.


 
What were you doing- posting while using your phone?

Or just posting without due care and attention?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I think that part of the reason why things are quieter now is that you can no longer see a list of the other AAM members who're logged onto the site. I was really disappointed when that was removed. I used to stay on the site and engage others who I knew were on here also.
> 
> Boards.ie held onto the facility. I'm sure there is a good reason why the facility was removed from AAM. I'd prefer if it was still there though.



I must say, I never saw the point of this myself as I prefer a clean site with no unnecessary information to distract you. But as a few people seem to like it, I have restored it.


----------



## Staples (18 Jul 2011)

Odea said:


> I haven't posted since I was given 10 penalty points back in April, I believe "never" to be removed. I'm so upset I haven't even left the house because of the shame.


 
I hear you.  I got a similar admonishment at around the same time.

It's a bit like a mole on your face.  It won't do you any harm but it's an everyday reminder - in my case of that fateful day when I made what I now know to have been a cheap, but not altogether humourless, quip about the presidential race.

Never again will I allow my morals to sink to such depths.  My mole will guide me to higher ground where the air is pure.


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Now, Marion, Sue Ellen, Ajapale and Leo, how does it feel to be viewed as ordinary, like the rest of us?


 
That's probably one of the nicest things anyone's said to/about me in ages


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Jul 2011)

leo said:


> that's probably one of the nicest things anyone's said to/about me in ages :d



lol.


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Jul 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I must say, I never saw the point of this myself as I prefer a clean site with no unnecessary information to distract you. But as a few people seem to like it, I have restored it.



Thanks, Brendan. Delighted you restored it!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jul 2011)

As the issue of "Askaboutmoney is too heavily moderated" comes up from time to time, I have tried again to explain our policy in this post


----------



## Teatime (19 Jul 2011)

I haven't posted in a while because the thistles have never been higher and the rain is oh so warm and soft....

Caveat knows what I'm talking about. Oh behave!


----------



## micmclo (19 Jul 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I must say, I never saw the point of this myself as I prefer a clean site with no unnecessary information to distract you. But as a few people seem to like it, I have restored it.



Good stuff, this was missed
Glad to have it back


----------



## onq (19 Jul 2011)

I don't find the moderation here too heavy.
I've learnt a lot from the discipline of posting here.

Far more than from the draconian phalanx of moderators on boards.ie
I did wind them up after my first ban from the Construction Forum by posting in Haiku...

While I keep a weather eye on the Sites Planning Self-Builds and Extension Forum, I find a lot of my time is spent on Facebook these days.
Its more of a current affairs talking shop, but there is also an opportunity to meet people from 20- years and more back and renew acquaintance.

My time on Archiseek is much reduced particularly since after Christmas this year - career matters are being resolved in a different way.
Finally I also spend some time on LinkedIn, where I am a member of 30-odd groups trying to keep a handle on what's developing "out there."

Would I change AAM? I'd be wary of losing the air of quiet competence hereabouts.
I might suggest the ability to put Avatars on the posts, but its not a pressing matter.

ONQ.


----------



## Complainer (19 Jul 2011)

onq said:


> I did wind them up after my first ban from the Construction Forum by posting in Haiku...



Excellent.


----------



## Guest105 (21 Jul 2011)

onq said:


> I might suggest the ability to put Avatars on the posts, but its not a pressing matter.
> 
> ONQ.


 
What are Avatars


----------



## horusd (21 Jul 2011)

Graphics - little pics of yourself, your cat, whatever!


----------

